# bobina de amplificador melody



## gustavo moyano (Abr 18, 2008)

hola amigos del foro mi pregunta es la siguiente estoy por armar el amplificador de 400w de la marca melody y tanbien el de 200w, pero el problema lo tengo con las bobinas de salida que tienen estos amplificador-.no se como se hacen ya que en el esquema no te dicen nada,bueno queria saber si alguien los armo y me pueden ayudar con el tema de las bobinas,cuantas vueltas llevan y de cuantos mm es el alambre y si llevan un nucleo de ferrite o no y sobre cuentos mm tiene que ser enrrollada la bobina.bueno espero que alguien me ayude,saludos y gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 20, 2008)

Yo lo he armado y le he hecho unas bobinas de 100uHenrios enrollando de 14 a 20 espiras de alambre esmaltado de 1.5mm de seccion sobre 2cm de aire. pero sigue averiguando.


----------



## gustavo moyano (Abr 27, 2008)

gracias dj draco por tu respuesta las voy a probar ,la verdad que eres el unico que me contesto se ve que estan tan ocupados todos en el foro que no tienen tienpo para publicar una respuesta.muchisimas gracias saludos y suerte.


----------



## MFK08 (Feb 7, 2009)

cual melody de 200W has armado gustavo moyano?

por casualidad es este?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 7, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Yo lo he armado y le he hecho unas bobinas de 100uHenrios enrollando de 14 a 20 espiras de alambre esmaltado de 1.5mm de seccion sobre 2cm de aire. pero sigue averiguando.



Uhhhhhh che 100 uH con esa cantidad de espiras y nucleo de aire no lo veo posible..! Tienes indcutometro=?


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Feb 12, 2009)

Para calcular las inductancias de una forma facil y segura diriganse a esta página.
http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm.


----------



## teteloco (Mar 2, 2010)

Estimado 20 vueltas de alambre 1 mm seccion, 5mm diametro nucle de aire ,
primero das 10 vueltas y luego 10 vueltas encima. Vendo amplificadores de potencia


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 2, 2010)

teteloco dijo:


> Estimado 20 vueltas de alambre 1 mm seccion, 5mm diametro nucle de aire ,
> primero das 10 vueltas y luego 10 vueltas encima. Vendo amplificadores de potencia


 Son ~2uH , lo mismo que conectar los parlantes con 2m de cable  (~1uH/m) --> Para eso no pongas nada...


----------



## palomo (Mar 2, 2010)

teteloco dijo:


> Estimado 20 vueltas de alambre 1 mm seccion, 5mm diametro nucle de aire ,
> primero das 10 vueltas y luego 10 vueltas encima. Vendo amplificadores de potencia



Bienvenido a este foro amigo teteloco, pero vas que vuelas para moderacion, deja que eso lo lea algu moderador.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 2, 2010)

Eso está en el borde de la Norma 2.1, pero mientras no haga publicidad no la rompe.
En caso de que apareciera reiteradamente, ahí sí sería una violación a la norma.

Saludos


----------



## teteloco (Mar 3, 2010)

Gracias señor por el dato voy a comenzar a leer la norma completa.....
No es mi proposito vender nada ni hacer propaganda en el foro, comente esto no por que lo calcule, si no por que paso un amplificador casero con esas placas  por mis manos y recuerdo bien la plaqueta, de todas maneras poseia escasa fidelidad y la ganancia es muy despareja para distintintas frecuencias . Instalo Linel Array en recitales y pienso que podriamos intercambiar ideas, el foro es por demas interesante . Soy ing Electronico UTN pero mas que nada tengo muy buen oido y les puedo levantar el circuito de una potencia profecional tipo YAMAHA . SALUDOS


----------



## dark089 (Mar 26, 2010)

hola gete acabo de empe*Z*ar el amplficador y esto*Y* igual que algunos de aqui no se como hacer la bobina *H*a*Y* alguien sabe como *H*a*C*erla o de perdis que sepa la inductancia que lle*V*a estaria muy agradecido

aaa otra pregunta si alguien tiene la corriente de bias seria una bendicion


----------

